# new



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello, 

I wandered over here from the CNC Forum. I am looking for some wisdom and direction on tooling up to make some solid wood doors.

I have orders for my CNC shop to carve a handful of 36 " x 80 " doors for cabins and Sliding barn door installations.

to that end i need to clue up some 2" of 2.25 " thick slabs that I can mill flat in the cnc machine for carving. 

I more artist that wood worker so am wondering what would be the dream tools for joining slabs of this size. 

Scott.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

slabs w/ butt joints...
spline them w/ a ½'' thick spline...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Make sure the wood you use is seasoned well enough to avoid cracking on you or the buyers down the road. Take into account wood movement. On pieces of this size, depending on the wood, it could be considerable. Nothing more annoying than a door that sticks... just a couple thoughts for ya


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

the trouble with splines and such if you carve to deep they show


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Aged wood, stored for at least a year. Not the stuff you get from a big box store with way too much moisture content. Unless you build the door with shrinkage in mind, that stuff won't work out so well for you. You could make a condition of the job that if you must use unseasoned wood, that there may be some shrikage and possible checking or cracking. Well seasoned wood is going to be fun to find, and much more expensive. So don't bid low!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And clamps...big clamps!

Like these...
Bessey KR3.540 31" x 3-3/4" K Body REVO Parallel Clamp | ToolBarn.com

Or 3/4 inch pipe clamps like these...
Robot Check

Best to clamp over and under so the force applied is fairly even.

I glued up a table top of 1 5/8 inch hard maple. Dang it was heavy!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike , great job on that table . Sorry for high jacking your thread Scott


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

TheCableGuy said:


> Wow Mike , great job on that table . Sorry for high jacking your thread Scott


yes , that is gorgeous, 12 points awarded for a valid Hijack of the post.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Semipro said:


> the trouble with splines and such if you carve to deep they show



Ok, assuming that I can design around spline locations, tell me about splining and tools that do it well please..


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Ok, assuming that I can design around spline locations, tell me about splining and tools that do it well please..


or dept of spline...

router...
Bosch 1617EVSPK is about bullet proof as you are going to get....
Factory Reconditioned Bosch 1617EVS-46 2.25 HP Fixed-Base Electronic Router

Slotting cutter.. (this is the whole deal)...
Freud Tools | 2" (Dia.) Stacked Slotting Set

splineing...
see the PDF...


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Scott,

Check out Doug "Creation in Wood" over on the Vectric site. He has built some beautiful doors and doesn't mind sharing info.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d7ky1rr9yu1gken/photo.JPG?dl=0

Vectric Forum ? View topic - 3D Custom Door panels

Dave


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

came across a couple of quick visual representations for splines;


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks Bill...
stolen....
added to the library...

you'll be seeing this again.... and again.... and again... and again...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> thanks Bill...
> stolen....
> added to the library...
> 
> you'll be seeing this again.... and again.... and again... and again...



happy to contribute :smile::smile:


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Scott I use the panel clamp system! Made by Fulton. You can see it at Peachtree woodworking. I have 2 of the 2952 mounted side by side and I have glued up 36 x 96 table tops. The beauty is that it mounts on the wall so no floor space is lost. It will handle pieces up to 5 inches thick but 3 is recommended. I did not have my cnc yet so I would glue up 12 wide sections and then run them through my planer and then join the 3 sections. They also make a larger clamp rail and now they have some that screw to 2x2. Hope it helps.
Mark


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Ptreeusa.com is the website then type in panel clamp. I have not figured out how to attach websites on this tablet yet. 
Mark


----------

